# Annual Colt Branding - Spur, Texas (Photo Essay)



## rexbobcat (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey y'all, 

I know this is basically shameless self-promotion, but I really enjoy spreading my (and others') photo essays around in order to give insight into certain topics or ways of life. This particular photo essay is about a colt branding operation that my aunt and uncle organize every year on their ranch. It happened in June, but I really wanted to do it justice, because these are all good people who deserve it so I sat on it for a while.

Let me know what you think:

http://davevaughn.com/blog/2014/colt-branding


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 8, 2014)

nice everything.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 10, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> nice everything.




Thank you!


----------



## Civchic (Aug 11, 2014)

These are fabulous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 11, 2014)

awesome set.


----------

